# For Ron Shuckins.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Just to see Tash piping up a storm. :dude::whoo::clap2: Thanks again Ron.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Oi! What's in her bowl?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Oi! What's in her bowl?


Sugar Barrel, also one of Ron's samples.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Tash, you give the rest of us Gents hope. lol

Good on you Ron!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sugar Barrel one on me favorites Oi---WTG Ron.....


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very good Tash! Looks like you're enjoying it! SB was my Grandfathers smoke and I've just last night cracked a tub of the stuff out of nostalgia. Great pic you two (photog. and model), nice gift Ron!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes very nice gift Ron great pic Warren ,Tash i love the new hair looks great!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Now that's HAWT! LOL 

Looks like Tash is enjoying it, would love to read her thoughts on the pipe experience so far.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Warren your wife is a pip. Good pic.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool, Warren your a lucky guy. Nice new avatar too


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey! Just saw this!

How Fun!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:

So what yur sayin is.........

Tash is a Pip _and_ a Piper! :biggrin:

:rockon:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Hey! Just saw this!
> 
> How Fun!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Maybe but she continually "pips" me at the "post" and wins the trophy for being a stronger person.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

This all just made me sing this song to myself 






It takes all kinds of BayBays to make a world!

Thanks for brightening ours with your smiles and Pips at the Post Tashdarling!

:rockon:


----------

